

Quake on an oscilloscope - tdicola
http://www.lofibucket.com/articles/oscilloscope_quake.html

======
annand_virk
That's pretty damn chill. Though it's shame that the dude that made it wasn't
happy with the result. I watched a portion of the video and cracked a smile
when I saw him pick up that armor.

~~~
tdicola
Yeah I think the distortion makes it look really cool, like a new way to
experience Quake.

